# moorings in Maine



## MooGroc (Sep 22, 2009)

We're thinking of retiring to Maine in the next few years with our 36 sailboat (not live-a-boards) and are wondering what kind of options we will have as to where to keep her. We're thinking somewhere between Portland and Belfast.

How hard/expensive is it to get a mooring in Maine?
Are yacht clubs a reasonable option?


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Moorings are readily available in Maine. Fairly cheap too. In Portland, once you purchase the tackle, it costs about $150 for a non-resident per year at the East end which is a public mooring area. No launch or in water dinghy storage.

Yacht clubs are a good option as they usually offer launch service and dinghy/gear storage and some additional security. Centerboard YC in S. Portland and Portland YC in Falmouth are both about $1,500/yr. Again, you must purchase your ground tackle.

Portland to Belfast is a huge area. Any other criteria to narrow your search?


----------



## MooGroc (Sep 22, 2009)

We don't have much criteria - just a looking for a nice home, maybe on the water or with a view and reasonable taxes. Access to good sailing is important but that doesn't rule out much on coastal Maine as far as we can tell...


----------



## GrahamO (Apr 4, 2012)

We are very much enjoying Robinhood Marine, near Georgetown. It is a beautiful and sheltered location but I might be inclined to look for somewhere I could walk into a community from the dock if I was living aboard.

Graham


----------



## steve77 (Aug 5, 2010)

There are also places in Maine where, if you have a house near the water you have water access rights and can drop your own mooring. In the Portland area Portland Yacht Services and Handy Boat are both full service marinas that have large mooring fields. Some other marinas around Portland only have slips, but as someone else mentioned, you can easily get a mooring permit from the city.


----------



## Dharmabum (Jan 30, 2013)

MY36 said:


> We're thinking of retiring to Maine in the next few years with our 36 sailboat (not live-a-boards) and are wondering what kind of options we will have as to where to keep her. We're thinking somewhere between Portland and Belfast.
> 
> How hard/expensive is it to get a mooring in Maine?
> Are yacht clubs a reasonable option?


We have a home in Camden Maine, that may be for sale in about 18 months. We kept our boat in Rockport Harbor, very quiet, and I believe the mooring fees for a 31 ft boat were 1,500.00 per year-no launch service though.

Dick


----------



## Dharmabum (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi 
I don't have enough posts to answer your PM
The house we have that may be for sale is only 6 years old. There is also a smal rental cottage on the property and is only a 10 min walk into the Harbor. Acquiring a mooring in Camden is next to impossible as there is a very long waiting list.
We had a Pearson 303, which we sold a few years back. We have just purchased a beautiful Sabre34MKI which we hope to get back to Maine sailing next year as I am retiring.
It's a nice overnight sail to Nova Scotia from Rockport. 

There is nothing like sailing the coast of Maine.

Dick


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

Dharmabum said:


> Hi
> I don't have enough posts to answer your PM
> The house we have that may be for sale is only 6 years old. There is also a smal rental cottage on the property and is only a 10 min walk into the Harbor. Acquiring a mooring in Camden is next to impossible as there is a very long waiting list.
> We had a Pearson 303, which we sold a few years back. We have just purchased a beautiful Sabre34MKI which we hope to get back to Maine sailing next year as I am retiring.
> ...


You'd be wise to contact the town office in Rockport, and ask how to get on the mooring waiting list. You can do the same in Camden. For (last I checked) 15.00 per year, you can be on the waiting list. You don't have to be a resident. You don't have to own property in either. I know, because we've been on both without living in either.

Things change quickly. In the last 10 years, there have been times that there was no waiting list for moorings in Rockport. That may happen again if a few more spots are opened up(I've heard rumor,....) Get on it now, and then worry about selling your house and looking for property. All you have to lose is 15 bucks a year. The great part is, once you buy your tackle, it costs about 300/ year in either harbor. We walk to our boat in Rockport Harbor, it's so handy.

If you do end up here, you can rent a mooring from Rockport Marine. They're typical in mooring rental costs and include dinghy space and car parking.

Or you could easily get a rental mooring in Rockland(look into the waiting list there as well). More options in Belfast too, maybe Northport between.

I've kept boats in several areas on the Maine coast. This area of western Penobscot Bay, is second to none for easy sailing. It's the reaching capitol of the world,....


----------



## Dharmabum (Jan 30, 2013)

Tom,

I remember seeing your boat in the harbor. Even though we lived in Camden, we were on the mooring list for 9 years and only moved up 11 spots.
I much preferred Rockport anyway. We will be returning to Rockport after we spend a year in Jamestown, RI. 
I could not agree more that Penobscott Bay sailing is the best in New England.

By the way: I saw a picture of you and your boat on the blog of Esmerelde-I think it was taken in Pulpit Harbor.

Dick


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Rockport is beautiful and quiet although if you plan to spend any nights aboard it is not the calmest anchorage. It is exposed to southerlies. Camden is a very crowded bustling tourist spot. Moorings here in the outer harbor can also be quite rolly as it too is exposed to southerlies. No moorings in the inner harbor.


----------



## doug1957 (Dec 13, 2011)

There is also Handy Boat in Falmouth, just north of Portland. A bit exposed, but they have a launch and you have Casco Bay from great day sails. There is no problem getting a mooring there, but of course it's pricier than the town moorings.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

Dharmabum said:


> Tom,
> 
> I remember seeing your boat in the harbor. Even though we lived in Camden, we were on the mooring list for 9 years and only moved up 11 spots.
> I much preferred Rockport anyway. We will be returning to Rockport after we spend a year in Jamestown, RI.
> ...


Hi Dick, I got you mixed up with the original poster. You're already here!  I sat out hurricane Irene with Dorsey and Bruce in Pulpit Harbor. They were kind enough to invite me to dinner as well. Nice folks.


----------



## DougSabbag (Aug 3, 2011)

MY36 said:


> We don't have much criteria - just a looking for a nice home, maybe on the water or with a view and reasonable taxes. Access to good sailing is important but that doesn't rule out much on coastal Maine as far as we can tell...


Here is my 2 cents worth:

Buy a home on the Sheepscott River in North Edgecomb Maine.

That river leads to the open ocean fairly quickly, is generally 90 feet deep, is just outside of Wiscasset and just North of Boothbay Harbor.

Beautiful area, many homes have their own docks. So, you could dock your boat there, and take her out in the winter.


----------



## Rick486 (Sep 14, 2010)

MY36 said:


> We don't have much criteria - just a looking for a nice home, maybe on the water or with a view and reasonable taxes. Access to good sailing is important but that doesn't rule out much on coastal Maine as far as we can tell...


When contemplating a move to Maine I would suggest the following:
1. Rent before you buy to be certain that the winter climate is to your liking. True anywhere, but especially in a location where the winters are long and cold.

2. Investigate the tax situation. The income tax in Maine is very progressive and high. If you have a reasonable income and relocate from a low or medium income tax state, you will be shocked at the level in Maine.

3. If you are interested in waterfront property, investigate the property taxes as well. Likely to be much higher than non-waterfront.

Maine is beautiful in the summer but there are offsetting issues to be investigated.

From experience.


----------

